# wales mod stepping down



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello all

Its with sad regret and after a lot of consideration I feel the need to step down as your moderator.

My time is limited and I feel that I would prefer to still support you all as a friend rather than have the strain of the day to day running.

All the mods at ff spare hours and hours of their own time to keep up the smooth running of this beautiful site and I have been feeling this is time I can no longer give and me being me will only do something if I can commit 100%

I wish each and everyone of you success and I will of course be sticking around as a member.

Please carry on behaving as you all did so well for me lol and thank you 

Love to you all


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Kara - you will be missed as our mod. You've done an amazing job volunteering so much time but it's time you put you and your family first and enjoy being a member again


----------



## les0090 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the help you have given me this past year. Xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Kara u will be missed as a mod as u are so good. Good to know u will still be around as a friend with all ur friendship and advice which has been invaluable to me and others. I wouldn't have 2 beautiful girls if it wasn't for u . X


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww sorry to hear this Kara as ur advice is always gratefully received. But I'm.with u if I cannot commit 100% I won't do something . Glad ur still b sticking around tho wudn t b the same without u xx


----------



## BexyPob (Jan 14, 2011)

Kara just wanted to say a massive thanks from me, you've been an amazing support over the years and a 'fount' of all knowledge.  Enjoy the extra time this will give you xx


----------



## lillsbills (Sep 30, 2011)

Kara, you have been the glue that has held this page together, thank you for your knowledge and kindness xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you all and I will be sticking around to help and support and give advice if needed but the day to day running is handed back to the wonderful ff team of mods


----------

